# first hoya blooms of 2007



## MoreWater (Jan 23, 2007)

I suppose my hoya growing has reached the level of "hobby". 
The first to bloom this year is H. pubicalyx - one of my "oldest". I'm still only a few years into hoya growing.




<​
Good thing this is blooming because the Lc Trick or Treat has flowers half the size of usual 

Here are some others from last year. 

Hoya cembra


​
Hoya javanica


​
Hoya bella, which is one of the mite-ridden ones. ugh. (I'm looking for a good miticide.)


​
and the first one to ever bloom for me, Hoya carnosa variegata.


​
Most of the rest are still cuttings - probably 1-2 years to bloom.....


----------



## cdub (Jan 24, 2007)

Those are neato! If I had a greenhouse I would let those ramble all over the place.


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 24, 2007)

cdub said:


> Those are neato! If I had a greenhouse I would let those ramble all over the place.



Ditto....would love to have some of these


----------



## Heather (Jan 24, 2007)

I love the javanica! 
They're neat, Ki. Thanks for sharing them with us. Do you still grow gesnariads too?


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 24, 2007)

Ki,

I love them! My Hoya Bella is growing like a weed and should be blooming soon. I love your cembra!! Is this a vine or plant like the bella?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2007)

I have no idea what a Hoya is, so now I have to look it up. Nice job though!


----------



## toddybear (Jan 24, 2007)

My Hoya bella is just starting.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 24, 2007)

*Hoya pimentelliana*

I have a Hoya pimentelliana in bud, and a Hoya siariae. The pimentelliana has bloomed about every 2 months since I got it in June '06. Remarkable for a fairly young cutting. Wonderful gardenia fragrance that becomes a wintergreen fragrance in the middle of the night. The hoya siariae is blooming for the first time for me. It too is a young cutting, I only have maybe 6 leaves on the short peice of vine. The flower buds are on the new growth on the siariae. Neat. 
I love fragrant flowers. Hoya really appeal to me because of the fragrances. That is also why I did not buy a multiflora or javanica, because they are not usually fragrant. I can't wait until my H.archiboldiana variegata come into bloom. I am afraid it is a slow grower, so it may be a several year wait. 
Cheers
Leo


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 24, 2007)

Leo Schordje said:


> I have a Hoya pimentelliana in bud, and a Hoya siariae. The pimentelliana has bloomed about every 2 months since I got it in June '06. Remarkable for a fairly young cutting. Wonderful gardenia fragrance that becomes a wintergreen fragrance in the middle of the night. The hoya siariae is blooming for the first time for me. It too is a young cutting, I only have maybe 6 leaves on the short peice of vine. The flower buds are on the new growth on the siariae. Neat.
> I love fragrant flowers. Hoya really appeal to me because of the fragrances. That is also why I did not buy a multiflora or javanica, because they are not usually fragrant. I can't wait until my H.archiboldiana variegata come into bloom. I am afraid it is a slow grower, so it may be a several year wait.
> Cheers
> Leo



Post a picture when the pimentelliana blooms! I love gardenia smell!


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 25, 2007)

ugh. this week has been rather hellish thus far.

yup, still grow gesneriads.

the cembra is aka odorata, and it's a shrubby type of thing.

Leo - you have some interesting ones going!

I "inherited" a bunch of young cuttings and things recently, so my hoya collection has about doubled (maybe tripled) all of a sudden. I think I need a couple of greenhouses!

Actually, I bet if these things were allowed in a gh, they'd take over. ....


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2007)

The fragrance in you place must be wonderful. What great flowers!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 25, 2007)

I tried to post a photo, and it bounced. How do you do it? When I followed the directions I got the file too large error, even though it was only 480 x 600. 
I now have young hoyas with some 55 different labels (I say it this way because I am certain that some of the labels are wrong, especially for species from a grower I won't name until I know for certain) So I probably have 30 to 40 different species. None are over 1 year. So it will be a while before they bloom and I can verify what I actually have. I am most excited by the large flowered group; onychiodes, archiboldiana, macgillivryi, and patella. The compact growers also look like they will be fun; memoria, lacunosa, curtsii, serpens, lyi, wightii & sigillatis. So I have a lot of different things to look forward to. I just hope they all bloom true to their names. I have several of other types that look like all cuttings were taken off the same plant. We will see how they bloom out. The ones I named have distinctive foliage, so I think (hope) they are labeled correctly.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 25, 2007)

You know there are several Hoya forums, and the members are amazing fanatics. The vitriol that flies around is astounding. The slipper people (even Dr Guido Braem) are moderate, polite and contained by comparison.


----------



## Heather (Jan 25, 2007)

Leo Schordje said:


> I tried to post a photo, and it bounced. How do you do it? When I followed the directions I got the file too large error, even though it was only 480 x 600.



I think there's an issue with using the built in image attachment. Try using imageshack. Here's a tutorial on uploading on the forum.  

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=177


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 27, 2007)

Leo Schordje said:


> You know there are several Hoya forums, and the members are amazing fanatics. The vitriol that flies around is astounding. The slipper people (even Dr Guido Braem) are moderate, polite and contained by comparison.



That must be why I'm posting about hoyas on a slipper forum :rollhappy: 

I have a serpens (okay, it's labelled as a serpens) and I'm quite confused about how to grow it. The one at the USBG seems to be happy growing with more light than L. anceps in the upper story (read: hot, humid and bright). But then, they also grow Lysionotus up there, and that's supposed to be hardy.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jan 29, 2007)

Hoya serpens, I know that one. If your leaves are coin shaped, about dime size and have a "rough" feel to them - you have the real deal. It is a species from India, somes from Himalayas. Treat it like a Cymbidium, hot summers with lots of water are fine, cool to cold winters with a bit less water. H serpens needs a cool winter to get it to bloom. Flowers are similar in size and appearance to carnosa, only fuzzy and green with a little splotch of red. Fragrance reminds me of Paperwhite narcissus.
Leo


----------

